# Wie in Stein gemeißelte Schrift erstellen ?



## Jehan (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mit PS Elements 6 eine Inschrift (Capitalis Monumentalis) auf eine rauhe und schroffe Textur (gemeißelter Sandstein) so erstellen und zusammenfügen, dass es aussieht als wäre eine Inschrift von Hand in Stein gemeißelt worden. Es soll richtig alt mit abgeschrägten Meißelkanten (und krumm aussehen). Hat jemand einen Tip oder Tutorial für einem Nicht-Experte in Sachen PS ?

Danke euch 

MfG Jehan


----------



## DexXxtrin (8. Februar 2011)

Ich weiss nicht wie es in PS6 ist. Allerdings kann man bei spätestens CS3 unter Fülloptionen -> Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief solche Einstellungen vornehmen. 
http://www.tutorials.de/attachments/photoshop-tutorials/42817d1223731638-stahl6.jpg


----------



## Jehan (8. Februar 2011)

Danke ! Hm ... scheints nicht zu geben in PS Elements 6. Gibt das vielleicht als Plugin ? Ich könnte sowas auch in XnView integrieren (das nimmt auch PS-Plugins an). Wäre für jede Tip und  Hilfe dankbar.

Jehan


----------



## Jehan (9. Februar 2011)

Möchte nicht aufdringlich sein ...
Weiß niemand ob PS Elements 6 die Filter "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief" sowie "Schlagschatten" integriert hat oder ob es ein extra Plugin gibt ? Damit könnte ich das machen was ich machen möchte ...
Ich frage deswegen zuvor, weil ich das PS Elements 6 geschenkt bekommen würde und es eben (jetzt) noch nicht selbst nachsehen kann ...

MfG Jehan


----------

